
How to REALLY Avoid Living a Life of Quiet Desperation - sushobhan
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2017/03/20/really-avoid-living-life-quiet-desperation/
======
usmeteora
Sorry but had to stop reading when the author assumed without question that
the idea of a man taking a picture of himself on a private jet with women he
presumedly bought and thinking objectifying and showing them off as auxiliary
objects along with the other items he obtained through some form of wealth was
"incongruous" with a quiet life of desperation. I know men like this and they
are some of the most insecure and miserable men I know.

Alot of it has to do with the fact that when you view women as objects you can
buy and auxiliary items to throw into a picture for decoration on top, it can
be very difficult for men like this to actually engage with an intelligent
woman or have a meaningful intimate relationship. If that doesn't sound like a
life of quiet desperation, I really don't know what does.

~~~
beaconstudios
I read this example as being a stereotypical shallow "aspiration" that is
packaged up and sold as being fulfilling in modern culture. The author even
points this out:

> Anyone with even a pretty cursory understanding of Thoreau’s life and
> philosophy knows that such a hedonistic, materialistic, jet-setting
> lifestyle isn’t exactly what he had in mind with that line.

Given that the article follows up with analysis and praise of Thoreau's
approach to finding joy in the day-to-day and taking new, more curious and
imaginative perspectives on our everyday surroundings, I hardly think the
author is propping up this initial stereotypical example as being a positive
role model.

~~~
usmeteora
actually, per the first paragraph he specifically says he thinks the depiction
is incongruous with the quiet life of desperation and the relationship between
the two is completely lost on him. Read it again.

~~~
beaconstudios
I think your interpretation is very much your own - I'm not seeing anything
that suggests that the author considers such a lifestyle to be positive or a
symbol of true happiness.

